# trailer wiring problem



## dns (Sep 20, 2007)

I was unhooking the trailer as my helper started to pull away, and the only thing left hooked was the wiring. I grabbed the wires as fast as I could, but only got the wires, not the plug. Now the lights don't work when plugged in. I unhooked the 4-flat to round 6 adapter, tried plugging the 4 flat into the other receiver, but no lights either. I am assuming I loosened the wires in the 4-flat plug assembly. Does this sound correct? I think my only solution is to cut the wires and splice a new 4 plug on...

I wouldn't be so worried about this, but it isn't my trailer!!


----------



## timthetoolman (Oct 5, 2007)

i just picked a nifty device up at a local wallmart about a month ago. Its a test plug that u plug into the 4 flat with leds to check to see if its the truck wiring or the trailer. Runs about 3 dollars


----------



## Dyn'R (Sep 26, 2007)

timthetoolman said:


> i just picked a nifty device up at a local wallmart about a month ago. Its a test plug that u plug into the 4 flat with leds to check to see if its the truck wiring or the trailer. Runs about 3 dollars


Another pic request..my trailer only allows left brake light to work,ugg!


----------

